# CBD - CBD Energy



## Fleeta (9 December 2004)

*CBD Energy*

Anyone got an opinion on this stock? I've been a holder for a couple of months now and has gone nowhere despite some good announcements (including todays) - surely it will take off soon?


----------



## Mofra (9 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

Gudday fleeta,

I've watched intermittently (but don't hold) pre 1 for 50 consolidation, I had the feeling that despite announcing they were now cashflow positive the market was sceptical after many losing reporting periods. Personally I think they may one of a gorup of small caps that will need to announce half or full year results before the market overwhelmingly starts to base thier price on their earnings.

Good luck (I'm still watching)

Mofra


----------



## CICI (9 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

Hi Fleeta,

I am going save you time and money - this company is going nowhere. Never has and never will. Sell your shares and buy MXI (excellent company) or speculate with CMQ. CBD which just slowly die - I promise you.

CICI


----------



## Mofra (9 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

CICI, could you perhaps elaborate and add some fundamental reasons?

Especially if you have some news on CMQ - I've always been wary (despite their intermittent spikes) of their long term profitability, especially since the concerns over the maximum production capacity of the plant being less than the required capacity for long term profitability?


----------



## Fleeta (9 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

CICI,

Don't know why you think it will die - phenominal revenue growth over the past 2 years - last year was 15m revenue - already eclipsed in Q1 of 2005 financial year - and profits of $620k - and no tax to pay for ages due to tax losses - and dividends coming according to Chairmans Address at AGM - why will it die? I really like their business (i.e. what they do). It seems so...ethical, not that I think anybody should be driven to make investment decisions based on ethical ones - certainly would miss out on great returns like LNN and TAH if you did that.

MXI has already had great returns - well done if you were in.

Cheers,

Fleeta


----------



## kooka1956 (14 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

Hi Fleeta. Never held cbd but have been following since about March this year prior to their consolidation .They were at one cent and struggling to hold even that . 1 for 50 cosolidation bought the shares up to 50 to 55 cents and they have gradualy fallen. Profits already started happening earlier this year and they look on track to post profits consistently. I reckon a good buy at current prices. Regards KOOKA


----------



## kooka1956 (16 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

Another nice announcement today , I think I,ll see if I have any spare monies. Might be time to buy.They now have $25 million in orders,profits must be now starting to flow in. KOOKA


----------



## kooka1956 (17 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

Thanks FLEETA foe thw reminder of this stock. Managed to buy a small parcel today at 33 cents. Thanks once again. Regards KOOKA


----------



## tech/a (17 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

Your really kidding arnet you!


----------



## Fleeta (17 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

From a technical analysis point of view, it looks horrible, but there are other factors here...watch for a breakout soon where you can draw your funny lines and find its trendline, if it turns and gets through the 50c barrier, it will go straight up.


----------



## kooka1956 (18 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

TECH/A I agree that chart does look ordinary . But charts are not everything . Turnover is very small, which indicates most sharehokders are holding . N.T.A. was 81cents in July and they have been making monthly profits since about april this year .Profit of over $2 million this year would indicate a E,P,S, OF 2 CENTS and indications are dividends will start to be paid in the not too distant future.Your comments as to why you think this might be a dog would be appreciated as most indications (apart from your chart) seem to show a sleeper ready to start moving . Isn,t it better to invest your money prior to a rise rather than rely on a chart which shows somethimg has already moved ?Charts can help if a stock has a history of ups and downs , predictions can be formulated . Incidently I would not leave my money with somebody who relies only one form of indication to make investing decisions. One last thing  , my investment decision was not based on one announcement only , as advised previouly I have been watching stock intermittently for about nine months .Regards  KOOKA


----------



## tech/a (18 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*



			
				kooka1956 said:
			
		

> Profit of over $2 million this year would indicate a E,P,S, OF 2 CENTS and indications are dividends will start to be paid in the not too distant future.Your comments as to why you think this might be a dog would be appreciated as most indications (apart from your chart) seem to show a sleeper ready to start moving




What you say may eventually be correct but as you say its a sleeper-------more to the point its in Hybernation!! The charts dont show any sign of an emerging upside and Ive said it before and Ill say it again.

FUNDAMENTAL ANALYSIS has one BIG FLAW---Timing

Would you wait at a station for a train simply because people told you a train COULD come past soon,OR Would you turn up at the station at the time a timetable said the train would be on its way?

No its not better investing in ANYTHING prior to a move.UNLESS you KNOW when that move will occure.Sure buy now but put a time on the stock to "do its thing" if you dont youll have Opportunity cost.Your Money is sitting Waiting-------Id prefer mine working!

Charts arnet about prediction (Unless your a Gann analyst) Charts to me tell me about NOW infact they tell me the stocks state as of yesterday and how the market looks at it.If a stock takes off today I can trade it.If it isnt moving forward,I can trade anything else that is!

I wouldnt leave my money with ANYONE to invest particularly if they have no idea WHAT makes them profitable.Why would I trust anyone with a net worth less than mine with my money?? Most Financial planners I know and there are a few,would love to be in the financial position of their clients.
Who should be getting advice from who I wonder

Kooka trade as you wish and do what you think best for you,Its not necessary to justify to me your decision.I just post my veiw.You can take it or leave it.

My mission here is to simply make people THINK

Finally (Off topic) How do you cut the "quote" up into bits if you wish to comment on various bits.I notice Stef does this--any tips?

tech


----------



## Fleeta (19 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

Agree with you totally Tech/a - and I love the train analogy - brilliant!

Question though - at what point would you buy in to CBD Energy? If it jumped 10c in a day, does it suddenly become a buy? What would need to happen for you to be convinced that it is a 'buy'?


----------



## kooka1956 (20 December 2004)

*Re: CBD Energy*

TECH/A points taken.Charting can certainly help but as FLEETA has mentioned at what point do you pinpoint the turnaround in a stock.Once it has turned you have missed out on the initial price spurt.Regards KOOKA


----------



## Fleeta (7 June 2005)

*Re: CBD Energy*

Today the company annouced that their previous results were wrong - or in other words - FRAUD....

And of course, nobody knew about it before this, the stock just cruised from 30c to 10c on its own over a couple of months.

This is where T/A is great. Sure, you could never of predicted fraud from a funadmental point of view, but the long-term trend has been down, which means something isn't right.

Thankfully, this stock only makes up less than 2% of my portfolio.

Their auditors should be shot!!!

My list of lessons learnt is growing fast.


----------



## Fleeta (13 June 2005)

*Re: CBD Energy*

I know there isn't much interest in this stock, but I found a statement from the Chairman of CBD issued on the 30th of July 2004, which was quoted as saying:

'The company has adopted a conservative policy with respect to the recognition of profit from various ongoing projects, which has the combined effect of deferring some revenue and profit in the year ending 30 June 2005.'

This statement is of course absolute rubbish in light of last weeks statement and proves that YOU CANT TRUST THE CHAIRMAN TO TELL THE TRUTH.

The ION chairman also stated in May 2004 that the company would 'pay out dividends of no less than 12 cents fully franked for the next 2 years' - its a bit hard to do that when you are IN VOLUNTARY ADMINISTRATION.

So Lesson 1 is NEVER BELIEVE ANY STATEMENTS MADE BY COMPANY CHAIRMEN...


----------



## DonAqua (16 November 2007)

*Re: CBD Energy*



Fleeta said:


> From a technical analysis point of view, it looks horrible, but there are other factors here...watch for a breakout soon where you can draw your funny lines and find its trendline, if it turns and gets through the 50c barrier, it will go straight up.




Something's going on with that stock ...  Interest in this stock seems to raise. Is it because of the cooperation with Solon AG ?

See Chart


----------



## DonAqua (28 November 2007)

SP almost doubled the last few days. 
Change of government might be some of the fuel behind the rise.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (28 November 2007)

I hold a mere 4000 shares reconstructed shares (originaly 40,000) which were bought several years ago. One of those stocks which you hold in the botton draw and hope will give you back your losses one day. It would appear this could be a stock of the future with potential in renewable energy. They have received backing from the liberals before the election and may need to ratify the $20 million offered with the new government. A company with enormous potential, but still in the speculative basket.
Regards KOOKA


----------



## Trader Paul (21 December 2009)

Hi folks,

CBD ..... expecting some further news, early this week, as two positive time 
cycles come together, on 21122009 ..... 

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy 2010, all ... !~!

happy holidays

paul



=====


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (29 December 2009)

Trader Paul, I have been following this stock for many years and currently qualify for the Share Purchase Plan. I will apply for my total new entitlement as I feel this stock has enormous potential. After 5 or 6 positive announcements I would have expected this stock to have already surged.
Even though all announcements were also media releases not one of the major newspapers reported on any of their announcements. That is dissapointing, but it has allowed me to increase my shareholding at these lower prices.

This company is the only one in Australia (as far as I am aware) that is involved with solar and wind power generation AND has the ability to store excess energy with their graphite battery. Forget about all the other bigger companies who continualy talk about doing something. This small company is several years ahead of everybody else.

That is why the Chinese company Tianwae are now becoming involved. They see the potential and will be using CBD'S battery for their four square km solar project and will be supporting CBD in future projects that they are developing.

Overall some people may think this stock is still a big gamble but already they have had at least two grants of funds from Federal Government, $15 million to complete their King Island Project and additional funds for ecs Kinetics (which is currently being absorbed into CBD) to supply solar panels to  Shepparton. One of the best gambles I've seen for a long time!!! Regards Kooka


----------



## Jako (10 March 2010)

Have noticed Robert Milner from WH Soul Pattinson (SOL) has bought 17% of CBD Energy.

I find this interesting as he has a very good record for picking stocks with an upside.

I guess he will move for a board seat to help guide the company towards turning a profit.

Interesting................


----------



## Megacents (13 March 2010)

Jako, he does have a reputation to picking some good deals. Just have to wait and see what direction he will push this slow bird into.

Their ideas are on the right track but not doing much at 10cents. CBD seemes to have so much promise a few years ago.

Oh well wait and see.
dyor


----------



## Jako (16 April 2010)

Announcement yesterday 

Profit upgrade to 3.5-4m

Price moved up to .155 & touched .16

nice......

DYOR

Cheers


----------



## Jako (29 July 2010)

After falling back to around .12 during May, with very low trading ( abt 100-200k per day ).

In the last three days the number of shares traded has risen to around 500-800k per day.Still not a lot, but quite a bit more than the last month or longer.

CBD Energy is expected to announce a profit of 3.5-4m in August, their first profit I think.

With a number of revenue streams comming on line during the next year, I wonder if this stock is finally going to go somewhere ( up maybe ).??

Anyway I'll keep watching.

Cheers.


----------



## Jako (4 August 2010)

A couple of Announcements over the last couple of days.....

Quarterly cash flow, went from ($3.9m) to $4.815m.
Will have to wait for the annual report to see how it all turns out.

CBD Energy also reported that they are in advanced discussions concerning a number of Renewable Energy Projects in Europe, Thailand, Australia & China.

As an example of the size of these projects, The Italy & Thailand projects will produce around $60m in revenue.

Maybe this is the reason for the extra activity in the number of shares trades over the last few days.
1.5m shares traded yesterday @ .13 up .01. Still not a lot, but much more than has been trading in the prior weeks.

cheers 

DYOR.


----------



## Jako (25 August 2010)

CBD Energy Full Year results today.

 .. .. ..  ..  ..2010    .. .. 2009
Revenue  ..44.4m  ..  16.9m  .  .up163%
EBITDA  ... 6.2m    ..  (3.3m)
NPAT  .  ..   8.5m   ..   (3.4m)  .  .up356%
EPS  . .  ..   023

A better result than expected.

Share price rose to .155 after touching .16, up 10% at the close.

Have also announced the signing of one of the contracts mentioned above.

Will be interesting to see how they hold up over the next few weeks.

Cheers


----------



## Jako (3 September 2010)

After a few quiet days, where the sp fell a cent or two, with very light trading, things look alittle bullish in early trade today.

Has been a trade over 100k & another over 75k, with some smaller ones in between.

The trades left a gap in Bid/Offer for a bit, but was filled in very quickly ( for this stock ).

This has happened twice lately, both times just before announcements ( 1-3 days before).

The first was for a project with about 300m Revenue.
The second was Full Year Accounts.

Both GOOD news.

There are three more large contracts they have bid for & are in the short list for them.

More Good news Soon ??  Maybe !!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 April 2011)

Latest ann is a ripper.  Signing an agreement with one of *China's biggest renewable energy companies*.  The signing is tomorrow I think.  See here:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=CBD


----------



## skc (17 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Latest ann is a ripper.  Signing an agreement with one of *China's biggest renewable energy companies*.  The signing is tomorrow I think.  See here:
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=CBD




Yup. Entered a position on the back of the announcement. It is a reasonable business doing solar installations on the domestic scale and it is now moving into much largercommecial / industrial scae projects. Remains to be seen if they can step up to that. My stop's at break-even so worth a punt.


----------



## Sirbill (18 April 2011)

http://www.thebull.com.au/articles/a/19137-china-firm-to-invest-$6bn-in-energy.html


Sounds like another announcement later on the week, hopes its keeps the SP heading up north like it is currently


----------



## McCoy Pauley (18 April 2011)

The managing director was interviewed on Lateline Business tonight.  The transcript isn't yet uploaded to the ABC site, but I presume will be uploaded tomorrow.  It's an interesting interview.


----------



## mattycat (7 May 2013)

Clearly this one's not had much interest here for a while.
They haven't exactly bloomed, but still there!

Anyone have any thoughts on where they are going with overseas listing and Westinghouse?

Offering packets of shares to holders at 1.3c ...  will this be a big flop, or will growth from this or overseas listing turn things around for good??

Curious..


----------



## System (6 February 2014)

On February 3rd, 2014, CBD Energy Limited (CBD) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company.


----------

